# Real Life Animal Crossing Moments



## Silversea (Mar 21, 2015)

Post your real life moments that have mimicked or reminded you of Animal Crossing.

Here is my most recent one, speaks for itself:


----------



## mynooka (Mar 21, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Post your real life moments that have mimicked or reminded you of Animal Crossing.
> 
> Here is my most recent one, speaks for itself:
> 
> ...



Wow those are awesome pictures!  

The only one I can think of is when I went on vacation last November.  We went to an aquarium and it was great being able to look at the different fish and actually be able to tell what it was.  I felt so smart!

Though when I started to realize I was imagining how many bells I could get for certain fish.....things gotta a little wierd.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

I am a collector of *weird** things, and I came across someone selling goliath beetles, I had the sudden urge to get all of the most expensive "island beetles" and make a shadow box full of them and have a label saying something like "Emergency Fund." Except people in my real life wouldn't understand it I don't think, I still fully intend to do it eventually.

***read: dead and all around creepy, witcy-esc.


----------



## Marisska (Mar 22, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Post your real life moments that have mimicked or reminded you of Animal Crossing.
> 
> Here is my most recent one, speaks for itself:
> 
> ...



wow, that is gorgeous! What't the name of this butterfly? I've never seen something like that before.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

Japanese Oak Silk Moth.

By the way, I start to freak out upon hearing the name "Marshal" because of the squirrel character who has that name.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 22, 2015)

The animal crossing moth is a Japanese species, probably Antheraea yamamai. Mine was Antheraea polythemus. Still a silk moth though!


----------



## jessidubs (Mar 25, 2015)

Real life ACNL moment for me is accidentally falling into a tree and bumping down a wasps nest and having to run inside to avoid being stung!


----------



## Nimega (Mar 25, 2015)

I was watching Ojamajo Doremi in YouTube since I used to love the show when I was young, and it happens that Doremi, the show's main character, has a sister called POPPY. And I was like TnT Why did Poppy have to go?!


----------



## himeki (Mar 25, 2015)

I now shake trees to get fruit. I also know the difference between lots of beetles and sea creatures.


----------



## K.K. SIider (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, my grandma always sends me letters


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

I started noticing that there a lot of giant beetles around where I live, and I'm able to recognize a lot of them. I tend to avoid them, though, cause I'm afraid of getting bitten. I mean, they do bite, right? :-/


----------



## regigiygas (Mar 26, 2015)

one time I was cleaning out my closet and deciding on what things to get rid of


and my mindset is "I'll get rid of what I don't use and if I need it again i can order it from my catalogue"


I felt so dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> I started noticing that there a lot of giant beetles around where I live, and I'm able to recognize a lot of them. I tend to avoid them, though, cause I'm afraid of getting bitten. I mean, they do bite, right? :-/



they don't actually


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 26, 2015)

regigiygas said:


> they don't actually



Oh, awesome. Maybe I'll try to catch one for a day or two then, so I can get a closer look at them


----------



## Silversea (Mar 26, 2015)

Anything with a mouth can bite. You pick up beetles by their back anyway so they can't reach you. Stag beetles have troubles biting because their antlers block them but they are still capable of it. 

The question is how hard the bite will be, some smaller ones will just feel like a pinch, some like the wood-boring beetles develop strong biting power and hurt.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Running on the grass makes me nervous now


----------



## Lualdara (Mar 27, 2015)

I always find myself paying attention to floor path designs and wondering what they'd look like as acnl paths :0

edit: same for clothes, actually, i keep imagining them as pro designs.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

wowo that butterfly is siiiick AWESOME


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I started noticing that there a lot of giant beetles around where I live, and I'm able to recognize a lot of them. I tend to avoid them, though, cause I'm afraid of getting bitten. I mean, they do bite, right? :-/



Where I live we get some really big beetles, ones that I see a lot are Pine Sawyer beetles, which kind of remind me of if the longhorn and tweezer bug had a baby. They are pretty big juicy suckers, I caught one that had injured it's wing and put it out of it's misery and dried it so I could keep it. I have a dead bug collection so it's cool to add to it. (I don't usually kill bugs but this guy kept trying to fly and got stuck in our garage so it was only a matter of time for him anyways... I usually find my bugs dead.) Also we have some pretty massive moths around where I live too, so it's cool seeing them. ALSO I found a big leaf bug. lots of bug related things for me, which is awesome cause I love bugs.

OH scorpions too. When I lived in a more tree-y area of my when I live we used to get babies in our house all the time. They were only like an inch long. But when they're on your ceiling like a spider it's terrifying!


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a tendency to stare up into the sky in hopes a balloon with a present will float by.


----------



## StarryACNL (Mar 28, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> I have a tendency to stare up into the sky in hopes a balloon with a present will float by.


At least I'm not the only one 

I know feel like I can talk to any animal about fashion.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 29, 2015)

There's this grassy area in my school that people tend to walk on because it's faster compared to taking the concrete walkway, and I just noticed it left a dirt path.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 30, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Anything with a mouth can bite. You pick up beetles by their back anyway so they can't reach you. Stag beetles have troubles biting because their antlers block them but they are still capable of it.
> 
> The question is how hard the bite will be, some smaller ones will just feel like a pinch, some like the wood-boring beetles develop strong biting power and hurt.



So....I'm back to avoiding them now. Better safe than sorry. Plus, we also fire ants and stuff where I live, so it's really not wise to mess with any the insect wildlife nearby.


----------



## eraev (Mar 30, 2015)

I've found that I know an unusual amount about bugs, fish, and sea creatures.
When someone mentions one that's in AC, I get excited, and spout some random fact.
People look at me strangely.


----------

